# Remote controlled sound?



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I need some help. I don't know if such a thing exists, but here's what I'm looking for:

A recordable device that plays a sound on cue, via remote control. Example, I stand across the room, press button A, and the device plays "Boo! Happy Halloween!" I press button B and the device plays "Aaarrgh!!" I press button C and the device plays "Stop pressing those da-- buttons!"


Anyone have any ideas?:jol:


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

Hmmmm...I don't know about remote control, but you can attach a player to a motion detector to play on cue...


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Dr. Ghastly said:


> I need some help. I don't know if such a thing exists, but here's what I'm looking for:
> 
> A recordable device that plays a sound on cue, via remote control. Example, I stand across the room, press button A, and the device plays "Boo! Happy Halloween!" I press button B and the device plays "Aaarrgh!!" I press button C and the device plays "Stop pressing those da-- buttons!"
> 
> Anyone have any ideas?:jol:


Now that would be a cool little device to be on the market, have pondered the need of something like that in the past......


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

I just ordered the Logitech Wireless DJ Music system. It plan to attach it to my laptop and it hsa a remote control that lets you see the playlist and select what you want to play. It was under $100 at Amazon. I'll let you guys know how it works for this purpose when I get it.


----------



## HibLaGrande (Sep 25, 2005)

somewhere I found a free soundboard program that lets you assign wav. files to "buttons on your desktop. get a cheap wireless keyboard and mouse and you would be good to go.


----------



## halloweenguy (Dec 27, 2006)

That already exist....Its called "exorcist" by skulltronix. It will do everything you asked and much much more. The manual is posted on the skulltronix support forum.

http://skulltronix.myfreeforum.org/Exorcist_prelim_documentation_posted_about43.html


----------



## BRAinDead (Jan 12, 2007)

HibLaGrande said:


> somewhere I found a free soundboard program that lets you assign wav. files to "buttons on your desktop. get a cheap wireless keyboard and mouse and you would be good to go.


Thanks for the reply. I went looking for the type of thing you mentioned and found this list:
http://local.google.com/answers/threadview?id=548214


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Procerius has a free channel player that may help. It's here:
http://www.procerius.com/products.php?cat=13&pg=2&PHPSESSID=57eda0b63fad3e1bdf9743f3113a0305
Doesn't work on some Win98 machines, though.


----------



## Death Master (Jul 1, 2007)

Heres what I would do to get a bunch of sound clips with a pushbutton remote you would have to wire it up yourself but that isn't to hard to do. The sound card : The remote :[URL="http://www.bpesolutions.com/remote.html#anchor751328"]http://www.bpesolutions.com/remote.html#anchor751328, I know that on Ebay you can find the remotes really cheap.


----------

